
German Society Struggles to Find Right Approach to Populists - Tomte
https://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/german-society-struggles-to-find-right-approach-to-populists-a-1265498.html
======
hos234
John le Carré had a good quote, cant remember in which book, which went
something like - There are always some people in the population, who if you
invite into a group want to control it, and if you kick them out treat the
group as a conspiring enemy.

